# Sonar or vib-e



## LUNDCHOP (Mar 20, 2014)

What's the diffrence?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They are both somewhat similar blade baits made by two different manufacturers. There are other brands of blade baits as well, such as Silver Lucky's, Cicada's and XPS blades by Bass Pro Shops. Some people prefer certain ones over others but all of them will catch fish. 
Vib-E's are not being made any longer but the ones that replaced them (can't remember the name) are getting great reviews. They have a different tail design and apparently work great.


----------



## LUNDCHOP (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the good info!


----------

